

Strike Update: When Are My Favorite Shows Coming Back? - hollywoodcole
http://www.filmschoolrejects.com/tv-news/strike-update-when-are-my-favorite-shows-coming-back.php

======
msteigerwalt
I'm just hoping Battlestar Galactica's last season can be salvaged. I'd hate
to see it mucked up forever by something so temporary as a writer's strike.

